
James Damore Sues Google Claiming Bias Against White/Conservative Men - svtiger
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/08/technology/google-memo-discrimination-lawsuit.html?
======
krapp
dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16098676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16098676)

------
iagovar
This is going to be interesting.

